# Dust hood dimensions for DW718 SCMS?



## cuttwice (Jan 18, 2011)

Greetings, wood wizards…

After a good deal of lurking and even more dreaming and drooling, I'm finally on my way to setting up some wood shop space, and I have a couple of questions that I hope someone will be able to help me with.

One of the tools I'm planning to give a permanent home to is a DeWalt DW718 sliding compound miter saw that's been sitting on a table for a while now, and one of the features I intend to give this saw's home is a proper dust hood for it. I love the saw, but the tiny dust port that comes with it is a joke, and I'm tired of breathing and cleaning the stuff that it throws out the back.

Has anyone built a dust hood for this saw that they're happy with, and can you share it's dimensions and construction with me? Thanks very much for your help.


----------

